# Kama 17 J 1957



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this a while ago and forgot to post it, ;

Kama 1957 17 J in perfect working order and keeping good time, there is some wear to the plated case but nothing to write home about!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Another Russki Stefan, where you gettin' em all? Again, this (or one very similar) will be on the "ussr time" website or the "ussr watches" pages. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks classy. Nice clear display with no needless flourishes.

Oh, and I like the little stars on the back of the large gear wheel.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

stefano34 said:


> Got this a while ago and forgot to post it, ;
> 
> Kama 1957 17 J in perfect working order and keeping good time, there is some wear to the plated case but nothing to write home about!


Great stuff! This was the most waterproof USSR-made watch back in its day. How easy is it to open that bayonet back?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

pretty easy but you need a tool you cant use screwdrivers etc, it's a very positive click at least on my example.


----------

